# Need advice to buy a DIGI CAM under 20 k



## sudharshan (Feb 21, 2013)

I am looking to purchase a digital camera under 20k, the major features that i am looking for is 
        => compact size
        => 3inch screen no touch screen
        => Good mega pixel (18MP)
        => Good photography mainly night shot or low light condition  
        => With good optical zoom
        => Good shutter speed 
        => Good Motion capturing(capturing on the move)

      have  finally come down to three models  SONY HX10V,  SONY HX20V and  Nikon L810 all three fit into my budget but each have their own issue like NikonL810 is not that great at low light condition.

      I already awn a SONY H55 that s a nice camera but it takes poor shot mainly blurly if it is shaken a little
i dont know how these sony are....


      Kindly suggest me the best camera from these three or any other better than this but inside the budget...


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

sudharshan said:


> I am looking to purchase a digital camera under 20k, the major features that i am looking for is
> => compact size
> => 3inch screen no touch screen
> => Good mega pixel (18MP)
> ...


More megapixels a camera has, more will be the deterioration of its picture quality, applicable to all point and shoot or bridge cameras, so forget 18mp.

Your options are: Sony HX20V(detail loss, too much highlight clipping due to aggressive noise reduction, no GPS, lack of much manual controls) or Panasonic TZ30(slight noise, but more details, 360 degree panorama, touchscreen, though it has much more manual controls, GPS).

*Check the reviews here:*
HX20V: Sony Cyber-shot DSC-HX20V Review: Digital Photography Review
TZ30: Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZS20 Review: Digital Photography Review


----------



## lm2k (Feb 21, 2013)

also do take a look at nikon p7700.It has larger sensor and faaster lense so lo lite shooting wud be fine.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hx20v


----------

